# Enclosure ideas



## ~nick~ (Jun 13, 2020)

Post em. Here’s mine. Stainless steel softened with a torch, hammered with ball pens, angle grind look, then torched again to give a multicolor hue to it. Thoughts? Was going for something you’d see on an engine or space ship wreckage.
Should I omit the hammering process, make the blueing uniform, or what?


----------



## Gordo (Jun 13, 2020)

Nope. Looks like it got beat up on re entry. Perfect!


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 13, 2020)

Here’s a 2nd test piece. I used a different method to brush/scuff it up and I think I have the hang of torching it.

i think I put too many dings in it. I should spread it out and make it look more random.

you could call this pedal the Bonnie n Clyde Drive. 

Next I’ll make a piece without the dings.

Imagine this on a pedal with machine flush mount flat head hex bolts on the corners holding the bottom enclosure on.


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 13, 2020)

3rd trial piece.. I have too much time on my hands and not soldering. Shame on me. 
I’m able to get a more uniform anodizing sheen by heating the other side. Still too much blueing on some parts but it’s more believable as space ship wreckage then the bullet riddled car door look.

the third piece I slid on concrete by kicking my foot on it to make it scrape. Idk if I’ll use that method on the actual drive pedal I wanna build. Especially since I skid it perpendicular to the brushed surface I put on it. Big oof. 
Would definitely love some feedback and opinions or to see what other enclosure ideas are out there. ✌


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 13, 2020)

I think I’m happy with this one.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 13, 2020)

You're on to something here, those colors look amazing.


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 13, 2020)

Gordo said:


> You're on to something here, those colors look amazing.


Thanks!
Which one is your fav so far? Which one would be interesting to look at but not obtrusive on a pedalboard?

I’m thinking blue, red, silver and purple anodized control knobs.


----------



## Gordo (Jun 13, 2020)

I like the colors on the second one, very nice mix of blues and purples.


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 13, 2020)

Gordo said:


> I like the colors on the second one, very nice mix of blues and purples.


Like this?


----------



## Gordo (Jun 14, 2020)

Yeah, very cool


----------



## steelplayer (Jun 14, 2020)

I agree you're totally on to something here!  Very cool and original vibe.


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 14, 2020)

XD you’re fueling those hopes people might actually buy a “space wreckage” pedal. Thanks y’all.


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 14, 2020)

Ok.. I’ve decided on the texture and pattern and colors. Now for the front of the lid where your toe might hit. Which do you like better, the rolled or the 90 bend front lip? I’m already knee deep in this little effort, so I wouldn’t mind rolling the rest. Lemme know please!


----------



## Barry (Jun 14, 2020)

I like both


----------



## Gordo (Jun 14, 2020)

90.  Makes it easier to get the footswitch in and use all available real estate.


----------



## ThinAir (Jun 15, 2020)

Those are all super cool in their own right.  

Is the thought that the final product will be 2 pieces of sheet metal (a top and a bottom), bent with a brake, somewhat akin to how the 2000's big box Electro Harmonix sheet metal enclosures fit together?


----------



## ~nick~ (Jun 15, 2020)

I was thinking of making the bottom a reinforced composite to save on weight and I was thinking an outer layer of carbon fiber for even more craziness. Originality or juxtapose looks.. idk. Might just spray paint the bottom a metallic color. But you are making me rethink this. ?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jun 23, 2020)

They all look great!  Personally, I prefer the last one, but with fewer dents.  Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------

